# OGG Tutorial



## sisela (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,
hat sich jemand von euch schon mal intensiv mit dem OGG Format beschäftigt. Also wie funktioniert es und wie ist es aufgebaut. Das was ich bisher beim googlen gefunden habe, hat mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen.
Hat jemand einen Tipp.
z.B. Header und Frame Aufbau...


----------



## sisela (1. Juni 2004)

...


----------

